# diagnosis for egd



## LMCODER (Apr 8, 2014)

My Bariatric surgeons do a pre-op EGD they are referring to it as a surgical screening. If they find something ex: gastritis, esophagitis etc. I code the findings . If it comes back normal what would the diagnosis be? Im not sure that a v82.9 would be appropriate. 
Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 8, 2014)

If it is pre op you use the V72.83 plus the code for the condition the patient has that needs surgery if it is obesity then that is the code you use.


----------

